# Enlever toute trace de jailbreak



## jimmy123 (2 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir par quel moyen je peux enlever toute trace de mon jailbreak. J'étais sous uncover en 1.13, j'ai tout supprimer et j'ai fais la maj ios 1.14 mais il reste encore des traces de jailbreak sur mon téléphone car certains jeu le détecte et ne se lance donc pas. J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour être sûr que tout soit bien parti, sachant que je n'ai plus aucune application jailbreaker ni rien..


----------



## Gwen (2 Octobre 2020)

Il faut totalement réinitialisé l’appareil et ne pas réinstaller de sauvegarde afin de bien repartir à zéro.


----------



## jimmy123 (2 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Il faut totalement réinitialisé l’appareil et ne pas réinstaller de sauvegarde afin de bien repartir à zéro.


Mais du coup ça me fera perdre mes photos, vidéo, et avancement de mes jeux non?


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Octobre 2020)

jimmy123 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir par quel moyen je peux enlever toute trace de mon jailbreak. J'étais sous uncover en 1.13, j'ai tout supprimer et j'ai fais la maj ios 1.14 mais il reste encore des traces de jailbreak sur mon téléphone car certains jeu le détecte et ne se lance donc pas. J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour être sûr que tout soit bien parti, sachant que je n'ai plus aucune application jailbreaker ni rien..


Unc0ver de mémoire fournit un outil pour dé-jailbreaker.


----------



## jimmy123 (2 Octobre 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Unc0ver de mémoire fournit un outil pour dé-jailbreaker.


Oui mais malheureusement j'ai désinstaller l'application unc0ver ainsi que toute mes autres applications hackées, donc je ne sais pas comment faire :/ Je me souviens que j'avais jailbreak mon téléphone via un logiciel sur mon pc, mais je ne le retrouve pu


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Octobre 2020)

jimmy123 a dit:


> Oui mais malheureusement j'ai désinstaller l'application unc0ver ainsi que toute mes autres applications hackées, donc je ne sais pas comment faire :/ Je me souviens que j'avais jailbreak mon téléphone via un logiciel sur mon pc, mais je ne le retrouve pu


Réinstalle unc0ver, puis choisis l’option « restore roots » dans les options, à l’exclusion de toutes les autres.


----------



## jimmy123 (2 Octobre 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Réinstalle unc0ver, puis choisis l’option « restore roots » dans les options, à l’exclusion de toutes les autres.



Sauf qu'un nouveau problème ce pose, avant lorsque j'ai installé unc0ver j'étais sous 1.13.1, et actuellement je suis a 1.14 donc impossible d'installer unc0ver..


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Octobre 2020)

jimmy123 a dit:


> Sauf qu'un nouveau problème ce pose, avant lorsque j'ai installé unc0ver j'étais sous 1.13.1, et actuellement je suis a 1.14 donc impossible d'installer unc0ver..


Je vois. Checkra1n est le meilleur JB, il est compatible avec la 1.14. Tu pourrais tenter le JB avec checkra1n (ça prend 5 minutes à tout casser), puis une fois installé sur ton iPhone tu le lances et choisis « restore system » au lieu d’installer Cydia. Avec un peu de chances ça pourrait te nettoyer les traces d’unc0ver, en plus de checkra1n lui-même.


----------



## jimmy123 (2 Octobre 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Je vois. Checkra1n est le meilleur JB, il est compatible avec la 1.14. Tu pourrais tenter le JB avec checkra1n (ça prend 5 minutes à tout casser), puis une fois installé sur ton iPhone tu le lances et choisis « restore system » au lieu d’installer Cydia. Avec un peu de chances ça pourrait te nettoyer les traces d’unc0ver, en plus de checkra1n lui-même.


Je vais essayer ça, merci pour ton aide!


----------

